

Is it better to start off with ambitious goals or conservative goals? - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/is-it-better-to-start-off-with-ambitious-goal 

======
reemrevnivek
Original article is here:

[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-08/uoc--
ag081711...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-08/uoc--ag081711.php)

Summary: Previous research suggests that everyone who achieves their goals
ends up equally happy, but this study suggests that people who set (and
achieve) ambitious goals have a greater level of satisfaction compared to
those who set conservative goals.

That's my own summary. It sounds patently obvious, and I'm surprised that
previous research indicated that people would have equal satisfaction for
goals of various difficulty.

------
pedalpete
the article sites 'Consumers who set ambitious goals', but what are these
goals that consumers are setting?

From a business perspective, there is another reason to set ambitious goals,
more than just your own happiness and satisfaction.

First, for your employees. Ambitious goals can be more of a motivating factor.

Second is for investors (if you have them). Not only are you reaching for the
stars, and looking to knock it out of the park, but along with more than just
a greater return, the investor can feel like they have made a significant
difference in helping you to change the world.

------
mantalk
This is actually one of the best blogs on the Internet. Thrilled to see this
on HN.

------
petervandijck
Big goals, babysteps.

------
evanrlew
Big goals with a pinch of common sense.

